#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Sistemas de Gestão e Monitoramento

## eduhsg

Prezados, estou montando um ISP e pesquisei alguns sistemas de gestão, monitoramento e cadastro de rede. Gostei do Elite e MK Solutions, Zabbix, Dude. Queria a opinião de vcs em relação aos pesquisados e indicação de outros softwares. Agradeço desde já a colaboração.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## alextaws

Rapaz ja usei myauth, topsapp, vigo, mais o melhor sistema de gerenciamento é MK SOLUTIONS, a respeito do sistema de monitoramento eu uso o the dude, com envio de sms (PELA OPERADORA) e não pela internet, mais desativei, monitoro tudo, clientes conectados, temperatura rb, algumas desvantagens são que as informações demoram a ser exibidas no monitoramento snmp do THE DUDE, mais o melhor mesmo é PRTG, breve estarei fazendo a migração.

----------


## eduhsg

Obrigado alextaws e ab5x2


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## daniellannes

Utilizo prtg e não tenho problemas. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Uesleitmc

Também estou usando o PRTG, alguem com mais experiencia sabe me dizer como fasso o monitoramento dos sinais pelo programa?ou ate alguns sensores bem uteis para monitorar os PTP? Agradeco desde ja

Enviado via ASUS_Z00LD usando UnderLinux App

----------

